# Best way to catch tiny baby shrimp?



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

With a HOB!!
Sorry... I had to make the joke. I've never tried to catch baby shrimp so I really dont know.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Siphon + bucket is the easiest way I have found. Just a smaller tube. 

Idk if those traps and nets work, I have used them.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Turkey Baster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Turkey Baster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This has occurred to me. Glad to know that it works. I actually tried a test with a 1' long piece of vinyl tubing and my mouth. Ended up with a bit of tankwater in my mouth, and no shrimp.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

What I do to not get tankwater in my mouth (yuck..) is:

- have the tube in a U shape (so both ends are pointed up)
- fill the rubber tube with water 
- cover one end of the tube with your thumb
- put the end of the tube that isn't covered by your thumb into your tank
- point the tube which has your thumb over it to a bucket
- let go of your thumb and the siphon should start

If you can't follow the jot note instructions just go to this vid at duration 0:50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti2PXBY_ffI
and you'll see how it is visually done

I caught baby shrimplets this way (had to remove them ALL) when I was doing a substrate change to Gravel --> Sand because like hell I was going to spend the whole day netting them (I got impatient and worn out) and trust me when I say the babies are fine and unharmed when I used this method.

and is your tube openning big enough o.o? If you can't catch them by siphoning I don't see the chances of you netting them being better XD

nonetheless good luck.

P.S: I guess you can look into this method: http://www.planetinverts.com/DIY_Shrimp_Trap.html

but I haven't tried it myself but if all fails feel free to.


----------



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

Great, thanks. The tubing I used was prob 3/4" ID. Plenty big enough, I just needed a longer bit of it. I just used a scrap piece. The shrimplets vary in size. 3 sizes. Newborn tiiny ones much smaller than a grain of Aquasoil powder, a batch that are about 2 weeks old(slightly larger than a grain of rice), and some that are about 1.5 months old( about 1cm). 

I will find something that works. I just wanted to ask because I knew someone else had the same problem. Thanks again



shrimpzhu said:


> What I do to not get tankwater in my mouth (yuck..) is:
> 
> - have the tube in a U shape (so both ends are pointed up)
> - fill the rubber tube with water
> ...


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

GeToChKn said:


> Turkey Baster!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


haha I do the same, it works really well


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

i use a spoon to catch/transfer them when they are in a container. and i siphon them from the tank into the container with either an air line, or turkey baster.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

You won't get them all without some serious work. There are sooooo many more in there than you think there are.


----------



## AtramentAnimus (Jan 16, 2011)

I use a cheap turkey baster I got from walmart try to corner them and suck them up by surprise, until a certain size this works pretty well, and this way they never have to leave the water/get stuck in a net.


----------

